# Violin - teaching



## klemen (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello!

I am currently student and I want to figure out, what's "the best way" to teach somebody "how to play violin".

I like Auer's method of teachnig, but that's not the way my teacher done things with me. I have played concert after concert, with a little bit of scales and etudes between, but most of the time just pieces for the audience ...

I like this book, E. Singer - Daily studies ... It isn't something extraordinary hard, but if you listen closely, it becomes great fun.

So, how did you learn your instrument?

Have a nice day,
Klemen


----------

